
Even Easier S3 Jekyll deployment - kersny
http://www.ohscope.com/2011/02/20/s3-jekyll-deployment/
======
kersny
Inspired by soren's post (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2241801>), I
decided do a little write up on my setup

